# هل أحد يعمل في شركة بدر للبترول أرجوا المعلومات دقيقية عنها



## ايمن شعبان (23 أكتوبر 2010)

هل أحد يعمل في شركة بدر للبترول أرجوا المعلومات دقيقية عنها و أرجوا التواصل لو سمحتم


----------



## ايمن شعبان (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم أدخل من يرد على طلبي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## engineermsm (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شركة بدر الدين للبترول ( بابيتكو) هي شركة مالكة للآبار .. لها مواقع عديدة فى الصحراء الغربية :
1- الأبيض : وهى تبعد بمسافة 90 كيلو تقريبا عن مطروح وهى منطقة غنية بالغاز الطبيعى
2-( بدر 3 )- (بدر 1 )- (بدر 2 )- (نياج 1 ) وهى تقع فى الصحراء الغربية منخفض القطارة وهى منطقة غنية بالزيت الخام والغاز الطبيعى وهو ينتج من منطقة علم الشاويش 

العنوان : 127 شارع عبد العزيز فهمى مصر الجديدة .. أمام الكلية الحربية ومسرح التلفزيون .. آخر مترو الميرغنى


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اعطيك رقم صديق لى إذا أردت التواصل معه هو مهندس حفر فى الشركه وإن شاء الله هو أخ محترم


----------



## ايمن شعبان (7 يناير 2011)

ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي قال:


> ممكن اعطيك رقم صديق لى إذا أردت التواصل معه هو مهندس حفر فى الشركه وإن شاء الله هو أخ محترم



جزاكم الله خيرا ياريت ترسله لي على الخاص أو أرسل سؤالي لتسأله‎
‎


----------

